# Anchor size for concrete block.



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

What length of expanding sleeve anchor do you use for hollow block? I'll probably use a 1/2" dia. It's pretty low load, like 30 pounds per, so shear weight isn't really a big issue.


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

I don't remeber exactly what I've used, but manufactures ussually give pretty clear recommendations about this kind of stuff. Check the website of the brand you intend to use:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

You're right. :laughing: I should have thought of that. After googling for a couple of minutes, I came here. It never occurred to me to go to their site.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I use 1-3/4" plus the thickness if whatever material I am fastening. I noticed you mentioned sleeve anchor, that is the right fastener, just avoid using wedge anchors for hollow cinder block, and don't overtighten.


----------

